

New Linux rootkit leverages GPUs for stealth - mtuncer
http://www.itworld.com/article/2920615/security/new-linux-rootkit-leverages-gpus-for-stealth.html

======
mtuncer
their github page is
[https://github.com/x0r1/jellyfish](https://github.com/x0r1/jellyfish)

